

Wiley Coyote   vs.   AirBnB - dreamery
http://lessthunk.com/2015/04/24/economy-airbnb-are-fighting-back-in-san-francisco/

======
lessthunk
We should all support new innovation. Governments don't build, they most of
the time get in the way.

